# Craftsman 351.21717 brushes



## Anton1969 (Jul 26, 2019)

Does any one know who manufactured the motor for the craftsman lathe 351.21717? I can't find the brushes for it through sears or anyone else. The lathe works great, just need new brushes, they have gotten too short.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

If you have a motor shop/rebuilder in your area, you could pull the brushes and take them in to them … they would probably be able to ID them and sell you replacements for them.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Search for "Craftsman 30800.00"

Several turn up on e-bay.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

If you don't want to wait for fleabay shipment:
Most of my local Ace hardware has a whole stack of different Hillman boxes with carbon brushes for small motors? 
Pull one, measure the size and check if it's a common size found in these assortments.
https://www.hillmangroup.com/us/en/Fastening-Solutions/Specialty/Tools-Brushes/Carbon-Brushes/c/547CB
Best Luck.


----------



## 4wood (Jul 12, 2018)

I always remove and keep the old brushes before throwing away a motor. There have been many times that I could not find the exact size brush so I would find one a little bigger and carefully sand it to the size that would fit the motor. Pick out a brush that has the spring and wire end that will fit your motor. This may not be the correct way to do it, but it has worked for me.


----------



## Anton1969 (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. I looked around town and at Ace but, alas, no luck. Not even carbon brush material to make my own. I guess it's fleabay. I checked the suggested search and it turns up with actual Sears model number. Guess 26 bones is not too bad if they fit.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Mudman48 (May 30, 2021)

Just bought a Craftsman Variable speed wood lathe. Model # 351.21717 . It has a 15" inboard 20" outboard and a 38" spindle. It's a pretty straight forward operation, just not sure how to rotate the headstock. The only manual that comes up is for Model # 351.217170


----------



## biglumber (12 mo ago)

I just purchased replacement brushes on ebay for the Craftsman lathe Model 351-21717 but instead of purchasing brushes that were supposed to fit based on the part number (30800.00) I purchased replacement brushes for a Rigid thickness planer and they were an identical match to what was in the Craftsman lathe. I made this purchase of the Ridgid brushes because I originally tried the brushes using the part number 30800.00 and they did not fit.

Ebay full description: Ridgid 089170109183 Carbon Brush Fits R4331 13" Thickness Planer

Hope this helps.


----------

